# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Marella Celebration [Thomson Celebration, Noordam]

## lostromos

Στον Πειραιά 16/7/2010.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Thomson  Celempration στο λιμανι της Καλαματας στις 17-7-2012 
_
DSCF4934.jpgDSCF4922.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Thomson Celempration  στην Μυκονο στις 28-7-2012
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
DSCN470128712.jpg
_

----------


## Express Pigasos

Με τοσες φωτογραφιες απο το Thomson Celebration μηπως να δημιουργηθει διαφορετικο thread??

Μιας και ανεβασατε το 3ο Noordam της HAL ας δουμε και μια αφιξη του τελη Σεπτεμβρη...

----------


## mastrokostas

[QUOTE=Express Pigasos;448794]Με τόσες φωτογραφιες απο το Thomson Celebration μηπως να δημιουργηθει διαφορετικο thread??

Μιας και ανεβασατε το 3ο Noordam της HAL ας δουμε και μια αφιξη του τελη Σεπτεμβρη...

Το είχαμε . αλλά μας την έκανε !Θα το επαναφέρουμε ξανά , όπως και όλα όσα πέφτουν στην αντίληψη μας/σας .

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ενα πλοιο που μας επισκεφτηκε αρκετες φορες τον Πειραια καθως και αλλα λιμανια μας...Υπηρχε θεμα αλλα λογω του drydock χαθηκε...Το πλοιο λοιπον κατασκευαστηκε το 1984 στα  γνωστα μας Chantiers de l Atlantique του Saint Nazaire ως Noordam για τη Holland America Line.Μαλιστα ηταν το 3ο πλοιο που επερνε το ονομα Noordam.Ανηκει ακομα στη HAL απλα εχει ναυλωθει για πολλα *αγνωστο ποσα* χρονια στη Thomson Cruises. 

Συμφωνα με την καλη μας Wikipedia  τα στοιχεια του ειναι τα εξης:

Μηκος:214.66 m Πλατος:27.26 m 
Βυθισμα:7.50 m 
Καταστρώματα:9
Μηχανες 2 &#215; Sulzer RLB66 diesels combined 21600 kW
Ταχυτητα    18 -21
Επιβατες    1,254 - 1,351
Πληρωμα: 520

Και καποιες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στον Πειραια....

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και 2 φωτογραφιες του πλοιου ως Noordam οπως τις βρηκα κανοντας αναζητηση στο Google

Εν πλω...
NoordamIII.jpg

Και σε δεξαμενισμο...

NoordamIII.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Thomson Celebration στον Πειραιά στις 5/7/2012
DSC00330.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

THOMSON CELEBRATION στις 07-05-2011 κάνοντας ανάποδα για να φύγει απο τον Πειραιά.

THOMSON CELEBRATION 12 07-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

και εδω σε μια πρωινη αφιξη του στο ομορφο λιμανι μας!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αναχωρωντας στις 13.10.2012 απο το μεγαλο λιμανι!

DSCN1216 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN1224 (Αντιγραφή) (Αντι&#947.jpgDSCN1240 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Thomson  Celebration στο λιμανι της  Μυκονου  20-7-2013

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN8652LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Thomson Celebration στο λιμανι της Καλαματας 17-7-2012

_DSCF4368.jpgDSCF4379.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Thomson Celebration στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 12-10-2013

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN8740LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

THOMSON CELEBRATION αναχωρώντας στις 07-05-2011 από τον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

THOMSON CELEBRATION 14 07-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το THOMSON CELEBRATION αναχωρεί από την Ρόδο στις 10/6/2014

P6100285.JPG P6100286.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση από Σαντορίνη.P1020998.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το THOMSON CELEBRATION πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στις 26-05-2015, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων. 

THOMSON-CELEBRATION-19-26-05-2015.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο αεροφωτογραφίες του πλοίου να μπαίνει την περασμένη Πέμπτη στο λιμάνι της Ντόχα

15683269_1717932295189712_532842268_n.jpg 15683343_1717932301856378_202410279_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει _μετονομαστεί_ σε _MARELLA CELEBRATION_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Marella Celebration (e.x. Thomson Celebration) σήμερα το πρωί στην βροχερή Ηγουμενίτσα.

MARELLA--CELEBRATION-31-26-06-2018.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Marella Celebration στο λιμανι της Καλαματας σημερα 19-8-2019

_P8190077.JPGP8190080.JPGP8190089.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To MARELLA CELEBRATION βρίσκεται ήδη στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας και όπως φαίνεται θα αφαιρεθούν τα πολύτιμα και χρήσιμα είδη για να αναχωρήσει για Ινδία μεριά...  :Dispirited:

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Το καράβι μετά απο παραμονή 26 μηνών,αναχώρησε στις 14/9/2022 για την Αλιαγά ρυμουλκούμενο απο το Vernicos Sifnos

----------

